# Shark Rig/Setup



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to catch sharks out there using fresh mullet heads and have been getting some good hits off the beach. The problem is that my line keeps getting cut.

I am using 2-4 feet of 100# steel leader attached to a 175# swivel and then 30# main line. Is this not the right type of rig to be using? Do I need another piece of high test mono?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Look at Subourbon's rig here.

http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Can't help ya with the surf*

But from boats I use a 13/0 or 14/0 big game hook with 5-6ft length of 400lb cable, 400lb swivel to a 6-7ft length of 300lb mono to a 300lb swivel.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Billfish said:


> Look at Subourbon's rig here.
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm


Just a few questions that perhaps someone can help answer.

A little confused about the diagram. What is the purpose of #7 and #8 is this to help lock your weight in the sand?

Also, why not use wire instead? Won't the sharks be able to cut through the Mono?

Finally, what is a shock leader, why wouldn't you tie your line directly to #6.

I am just trying to understand why this setup is used.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

davewolfs said:


> Just a few questions that perhaps someone can help answer.
> 
> A little confused about the diagram. What is the purpose of #7 and #8 is this to help lock your weight in the sand?
> 
> ...


Never fished for sharks but know from what I have read and pics posted that that rig is tried and true through and through. Never knew Subourban but knew from his posts that sharks were a passion of his. Some of the guys on here knew him and use that rig with great success. Wish I could help, but I do know that its tried and true. Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Never fished for sharks but know from what I have read and pics posted that that rig is tried and true through and through. Never knew Subourban but knew from his posts that sharks were a passion of his. Some of the guys on here knew him and use that rig with great success. Wish I could help, but I do know that its tried and true. Good luck and happy hunting!


I am not doubting this rig in anyway. I am just curious behind what is going into it.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The purpose of this rig is so that you can cast an 8 foot or longer leader. Most of the time a shark doesn't bite you off, his rough sand paper like skin abrades the line. This rig has 8-10 feet of 400# mono on the business end, this will keep the shark's skin from breaking the line. Also, with a big circle hook (I use the Mustad 16/0 circles with the barb mashed down), there is no need for wire because he will be hooken in the corner of the mouth. 

Maybe these pics will help you some.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I have*

to agree, i would rather use steel then Mono, hell i even use steel for big blues...but what do i know Dave i would stick to asking the same question only once, i don't know if its a rule, but it gets confusing when you see the same question more then once. Also other big tip is to do a search on anything you want to ask, as alot of things have been ask 100s of times. And most guys will just not bother with it, but if you search then came back and let the board know and that you still needed more infor, then the guys will help you out alot faster. Don't take this the wrong way, all i am trying to do is help....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sharking...Subourbon's rig*

Yes, his is tried and true...

1. The 400 lb mono doesn't get bitten through quite as quickly as you think. I have been known to use 150lb mono with success, but when it comes down to the sharks bite and grinding, it leaves a little to be desired. I now use 300lb mono almost exclusivley for the hook leader.

2. THe shock leader is used for casting. A good rule of thumb is 50lb test. You will learn though what your limits are and can go up or down if needed. Personnaly, Ive been using 40lb test here lately for shocker. Ive used up to 60lb for throwing ten ounce and sometime twelve.
It is used because of the force exerted from a powerfull beach cast. The lead weight can snap off with regular 17 to 20 lb mono which allot of people use. (think safety). Also, because of the weight of the lead and the bait....

3. 7, 8. complete this rig, sometimes know as a pulley rig, it allows your bait and weight to hang at the same level. (the majority of the mass from weight and bait at the lowest point in the cast, allowing for optimum distance). Once the bait hits the water, the hook should let go of the clip, and once your line is tightned up, your hook and weight will be seperate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> to agree, i would rather use steel then Mono, hell i even use steel for big blues...but what do i know Dave i would stick to asking the same question only once, i don't know if its a rule, but it gets confusing when you see the same question more then once. Also other big tip is to do a search on anything you want to ask, as alot of things have been ask 100s of times. And most guys will just not bother with it, but if you search then came back and let the board know and that you still needed more infor, then the guys will help you out alot faster. Don't take this the wrong way, all i am trying to do is help....


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Clyde said:


> The purpose of this rig is so that you can cast an 8 foot or longer leader. Most of the time a shark doesn't bite you off, his rough sand paper like skin abrades the line. This rig has 8-10 feet of 400# mono on the business end, this will keep the shark's skin from breaking the line. Also, with a big circle hook (I use the Mustad 16/0 circles with the barb mashed down), there is no need for wire because he will be hooken in the corner of the mouth.
> 
> Maybe these pics will help you some.


These pictures help out a lot. What type of knot are you using to connect your mono lead to your swivel, also the little hook above the weight, should that hook into your bait?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I use a uni knot to the swivel.

The "little hook" (if you look you'll see the point is cut off) actually hooks onto the big hook while casting. When it hits the water it comes loose, and now you have an 8 foot leader.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Clyde said:


> I use a uni knot to the swivel.
> 
> The "little hook" (if you look you'll see the point is cut off) actually hooks onto the big hook while casting. When it hits the water it comes loose, and now you have an 8 foot leader.



Very very cool.

Do you also use a shock lead... if so what type of knot do you use to attach this to your main line?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes I use a shock leader, from 40-60# depending on conditions. I use the bimini/noname knot system. Do a search here and you'll find lots of info on shock leader knots.


----------

